# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel steering problems



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 5500 miles on my 2014 Cruze Diesel and recently I have noticed a disturbing problem with the steering at highway speeds. There seems to be a "dead" spot in the center of the steering range. It is particularly noticeable when I make a lane change at 65 - 70 mph in traffic. The steering is not tight and precise... it sort of feels sloppy like a high mileage car that has some free play in the steering wheel. It is scary. I have heard that the Chevy Cruze had problems like this in 2012 and earlier. I assumed that they had corrected the problem. So what is the story... looks like another recall... Not happy! Anyone else having a problem. I haven't brought the car to my dealer yet because I know he is going to just say everything is fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ouch - I was hoping the CDT had a different steering rack. Search so the CDT also has this problem. Search around for steering issues. Here are two of the threads:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ering-wheel-notchy-highway-speed-driving.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4450-issue-variable-effort-steering.html

There are more.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and links... I can't believe that this problem is still ongoing in 2014 Cruze cars... I bought the Cruze Diesel with a view to taking a lot of high mileage trips now that I am retired. I do not feel comfortable/ safe driving this car on highways with this steering problem. GM needs a wake up call on this... it is outrageous!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My steering notches and I'm not concerned with long distance or high speed driving. It is annoying though. (I'm out of my B2B warranty)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Gary_G,

We are sorry to hear of the concerns you are experiencing with the steering in your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze. We'd be happy to document your concerns or reach out to your dealership on your behalf. If you'd like our assistance, please send us a private message with your VIN referencing this thread. We look forward to hearing from you.

Andraya R.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I began to notice this problem on my Diesel around 7000 miles, but now that I've reached 14,000 it seems to have improved. I'm not sure if the steering "broke in" or if the dealer did a reflash or lubricated parts when I mentioned it to them at my last service. It's also possible I just got used to it, but I will find it out when I pick it up at the body shop, because if it is still notchy, it should be noticeable again after 5 days/600 miles in the loaner.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine did it for a while, had the steering rack replaced, then the issue returned almost a year later to the day.

It's weird - almost seems outside-temperature related. It's since stopped again - I went on a long trip a few weekends ago, and it didn't "stick" even once.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

In addition to 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel, I have a 2003 Porsche Boxster with 58,000 miles and my wife has a 2007 Toyota Corolla with 82,000 miles. Both cars have tight and precise steering on the highway. The steering problem with the Cruze apparently has been a problem that owners have been experiencing for several years. Is GM a real car company? This is just absolutely outrageous!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gm currently has their hands full fixing problems that are 10 years old. Its costing them over a billion dollars to do this. They'll get to the cruze, just hopefully not in 10 years


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yup, same there. I actually put my summer tires on (235/45/18) and the problem seems to have gotten better. Still an issue, but not as bad as with the stock tires. 60-75MPH seems to be the real trouble spot though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The more I read about electric steering the gladder I am my diesel has hydraulic steering and no problems at any speed. I wonder if the steering is what is causing some guys to have stability problems with their Eco's in strong winds?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to take this in a different direction. Has anyone here *NOT *had the insane steering problem? I find it unsafe also and have almost lost control on an icy day because of over-correction. The more I think about it the more frustrated I am. However since its warmed up it seems to have significantly improved. The optimal sticky range seems to be (in Celcius) from -5 to about 3 degrees.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have 3650km on mine and I haven't had an issue


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mine was doing it now is fine .see how it is going to lordstown.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

4 words !! Electric power steering s#&ks.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Electric power steering has it's drawbacks. Lack of road feel and such. But the notchy feeling is NOT something that should be part of it. It's a problem that needs to be resolved. It's dangerous in snowy weather and GM has a real big problem here that is probably going to cost them a heck of a lot of money. Hopefully it's just a software issue. I've read somewhere that the power steering falls asleep like your computer would and needs to be waken up. So when you move the wheel a touch it wakes up the power steering, which explains why it doesn't work for a second then comes back on. HOPEFULLY a software update and it works normal again but GM needs to figure this out.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My car had the notch at center & twitch horribly at around 16K miles at the beginning of a 4K trip. Only did it for the first 600 miles. Come to think of it though the starting temp was around 20F and since I was driving south stopped once it was 50F outside. 

I have felt a twinge of this behavior a few times since then, but nothing like those 600 miles. I'm currently at 43K so its been awhile & it hasn't came back. Everytime I have felt it its typically a windy day and I'm driving 60-75mph. 

Everyone needs to file complaints with the NHTSA if you want this safety issue addressed.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I would agree with Blackburn (and others). The more I think about it, the more it seems like a possible weather issue. As the temps have started to rise, the issue has become less and less. I still feel it from time to time, but not nearly as bad as I did Nov - March.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I am thankful that we took my wife's car on a trip this winter to AZ. Even though we drove a southern route from Sarasota, FL we hit icing conditions in west Texas on I-10. If we had taken the Cruze, I believe we likely could have gone off the roadway... the Cruze steering problem is not just annoying... it is dangerous!


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with your explanation as to what is going on... the steering rack does not seem to be the problem as the issue only occurs after traveling awhile at high way speeds basically on straight roadway... it really does seem to be a computer control issue with the electric power steering... your analogy to the computer contol going into sleep mode seems apt.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

I have filed a safety complaint with the NHTSA regarding this problem... I have discovered that others have experienced the same problem... 

From the NHTSA website:

"WHILE DRIVING AT HWY SPEEDS THE STEERING WILL APPEAR TO STICK OR NOT RESPOND. IT FEELS AS IF THERE IS NO RESPONSE FROM THE MINOR INPUT FROM THE STEERING WHEEL. THEN YOU PUT A LITTLE MORE INPUT IN THE WHEEL AND THE CAR APPEARS TO CATCH UP TO THE COMMAND GIVING IT MINOR SWERVING FEELING. IT SEEMS TO BE QUITE COMMON WITH CRUZES. I HAVE FOUND OVER 100 COMPLAINTS ON ONE FORUM ABOUT THE SAME ISSUE. SOMETHING NEEDS TO BE DONE ABOUT THE POSSIBLE UNSAFE CONDITION." 

"WHEN DRIVING IN A STRAIGHT LINE AT HIGHWAY SPEED, THE VEHICLE WILL NOT MAKE SMALL STEERING CORRECTIONS. WHEN A SLIGHT CORRECTION IS ATTEMPTED, A "NOTCH" OR "HITCH" IS FELT IN THE STEERING WITH INCREASED RESISTANCE IN THE WHEEL, UPON OVERCOMING THE "NOTCH" IN THE STEERING, THE VEHICLE OVERCORRECTS AND MUST BE BROUGHT BACK. WHILE THE BEHAVIOR OCCURS IN A VARIETY OF TEMPERATURES AND CLIMATE CONDITIONS, IT SEEMS ONLY TO OCCUR ONCE THE VEHICLE HAS REACHED OPERATING TEMPERATURE AND REMAINED THERE FOR 30-60 MINUTES OR MORE. THE BEHAVIOR ALSO DOES NOT OCCUR IN LOW-SPEED DRIVING OR ROUTES, SUCH AS CURVES, THAT REQUIRE CONSTANT STEERING INPUT, BUT ONLY WHEN SMALL CORRECTIONS ARE NEEDED DURING STRAIGHT-LINE HIGHWAY DRIVING. WHILE THE ISSUE POSES ONLY A MINOR RISK ON DRY, OPEN ROAD, IT COULD CAUSE SERIOUS DAMAGE OR INJURY IN TIGHT TRAFFIC OR POOR ROAD CONDITIONS SUCH AS SNOW OR ICE."

"AT HIGHWAY SPEED WHILE GOING STRAIGHT FOR AT LEAST A FEW SECONDS, THE STEERING WHEEL WILL LOCK UP AT CENTER POSITION. WHEN ATTEMPTING TO MAKE MINOR LANE CORRECTIONS, THE STEERING WHEEL STICKS AND UPON MORE INPUT FORCE SUDDENLY JERKS WHEN POWER ASSIST RETURNS. THIS COULD LEAD TO AN ACCIDENT ESPECIALLY IN POOR ROAD CONDITIONS."

"THE FOLLOWING ISSUE ONLY OCCURS ONCE THE VEHICLE HAS BEEN DRIVEN FOR 15+ MILES AND IS "WARMED UP". WHEN ON A STRAIGHT ROAD AT HIGHWAY SPEEDS THERE IS AN ISSUE WITH MINOR CORRECTIONS TO THE STEERING IN ORDER TO MAINTAIN POSITION IN THE LANE. THE STEERING WHEEL STICKS WHEN ATTEMPTING TO MAKE THESE MINOR CORRECTIONS, RESULTING IN ADDITIONAL STRENGTH BEING USED IN ORDER TO MOVE THE WHEEL. THE WHEEL ALWAYS MOVES WITH THIS ADDITIONAL PRESSURE, BUT SOMETIMES IT RESULTS IN AN OVERCORRECTION CAUSING THE DRIVER TO HAVE TO CORRECT IN THE OTHER DIRECTION. I HAVE RESEARCHED THIS ISSUE AND FOUND HUNDREDS OF DIFFERENT CRUZE OWNERS COMPLAINING ABOUT THE SAME PROBLEM ON VARIOUS WEBSITES, WITH VARYING DEGREES OF DEALERSHIP ASSISTANCE IN ATTEMPTING TO FIX THIS PROBLEM. I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT TO BRING MY VEHICLE INTO THE DEALER ON FEBRUARY 22ND, BUT THE SERVICE REPRESENTATIVE I SPOKE WITH STATED THERE WERE NO TECHNICAL BULLETINS OR OTHER GUIDANCE THAT HE COULD FIND REGARDING THIS PROBLEM. IF, AS A FAIRLY QUICK INTERNET SEARCH INDICATES, THAT THERE ARE HUNDREDS, IF NOT PERHAPS THOUSANDS OF CRUZE DRIVERS WITH A SIMILAR PROBLEM, AND KEEPING IN MIND THAT STEERING IS PROBABLY THE SECOND MOST IMPORTANT AUTO SYSTEM SUPERCEDED ONLY BY BRAKING, THEN PERHAPS THIS PROBLEM DESERVES FORMAL REVIEW BY THE NHTSA."

"I HAVE 5500 MILES ON MY 2014 CRUZE DIESEL AND RECENTLY I HAVE NOTICED A DISTURBING PROBLEM WITH THE STEERING AT HIGHWAY SPEEDS. THERE SEEMS TO BE A "DEAD" SPOT IN THE CENTER OF THE STEERING RANGE. IT IS PARTICULARLY NOTICEABLE WHEN I MAKE A LANE CHANGE AT 65 - 70 MPH IN TRAFFIC. THE STEERING IS NOT TIGHT AND PRECISE... IT SORT OF FEELS SLOPPY LIKE A HIGH MILEAGE CAR THAT HAS SOME FREE PLAY IN THE STEERING WHEEL. IT IS SCARY. I HAVE HEARD THAT THE CHEVY CRUZE HAD PROBLEMS LIKE THIS IN 2012 AND EARLIER. I ASSUMED THAT THEY HAD CORRECTED THE PROBLEM. I GUESS THEY HAVEN'T."


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good description! It's too bad other NHTSA complaints aren't as well written.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope I don't come across this problem in mine.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I hope I don't come across this problem in mine.


I have to agree with the above quote here, "Knock-on wood," although my ears are still ringing from that previous NHTSA quote.
Gary_G you're not a lawyer by any chance are you? I just had to ask.

Your Quote, "I haven't brought the car to my dealer yet because I know he is going to just say everything is fine." - Gary_G

Have you taken your car to the dealership to document this problem with them yet? I think it would be smart to at least have this noted in your car's history by the dealer in case there would be a future recall for this problem regardless if they fix it now or later.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

No, I'm not a lawyer... and I have brought my car to the dealer I bought the car from to have them check the GM database for the problem... and also to go on record for the problem. All they would say is that there are no steering issues found for my Chevy Cruze VIN number. They told me to bring the car in to see if they can duplicate the problem on a test drive... now here is the strange part... the steering issue has stopped for the past 3 days before my dealer appointment. I don't know if this is temperature related or a computer module/ software issue but it appears not to be the steering rack. It is crazy because when I had the problem it was more than just annoying it was a safety issue while lane changing. I told the dealer I will make another appointment when it happens again. Maybe Chevy should have named the car Christine instead of Cruze... Stephen King would love this car!


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Just been contacted by Chevy Customer Care regarding my complaint with NHTSA...

"I again apologize to hear of this concern and I also apologize for any frustrations this may have caused. Thank you for providing this information. I will be sure to document this message within our system and make sure it reaches the correct group within our corporation. Please let us know if we can be of any other assistance. 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care"


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

It has been 2 weeks since the steering issue spontaneously ceased to exist... I hope it stays that way! I have to wonder if the issue was temperature related... it has been relatively warm the past couple of weeks. Anyone out there find that the steering problem goes away with warming temps?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gary_G said:


> It has been 2 weeks since the steering issue spontaneously ceased to exist... I hope it stays that way! I have to wonder if the issue was temperature related... it has been relatively warm the past couple of weeks. Anyone out there find that the steering problem goes away with warming temps?


Mine did it in the transition from winter to spring when it was 45-50F, and then abruptly stopped.


----------



## Gary_G (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply... sounds like just what happened with my Cruze. I am hoping it doesn't return in the winter because I believe the steering problem is a safety concern when traveling on icy or snow covered roads.


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electroning steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electroning steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174...


----------



## jopair (Jul 21, 2014)

I just had my 2014 Cruze LTZ RS fixed for the sticking steering problem. Ask them about reprogramming the electronic steering module. Bulletin Document ID#4036174


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The Porsche Boxster and pre 2009 Corollas have the vastly superior but more expensive to install hydraulic steering. Electric steering sucks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jalaner said:


> The Porsche Boxster and pre 2009 Corollas have the vastly superior but more expensive to install hydraulic steering. Electric steering sucks.


The 2007 Corollas steering is completely lifeless and feels like a rubber band. My 2003 Camry was the same way. I actually like the EPS on both of our cars now. If they get it right, they can get some road feel into it too.


----------

